# zillas how does everyone like them .



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

just mounted my 28 zillas and wanted to here some feed back . how do they perform ? just got away from swamplites and wow is there a big weight difference but do seem thin for a 6 ply tire . how are they in mud and on trail and in sand ? the swamplites really suck in sand .


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

From what eveyone says the zillas dont do that great in sand ,but they will still be my choice in tires next time around , there are lots of people running them right now so you should get some good feedback on this ,also look down at the botom of the page for related threads listed , you will find lots of info there


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I love mine.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> I love mine.



I love mine I have for trail riding as well.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

From comparisons with 27" swamplites on my friends brute and 27" zillas on my other friends popo 500... the zillas have out performed the swamplites on all the same trails... even sand and mud


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i love mine also. and i can still kick it sideways on straight A ways after i go through some good holes!


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

I like my 28's so far. I agree they do seem a little on the thin and soft side but only time will tell about how the will last.


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have probably 4-500 miles on my Zillas now and have loved everything about them. They show very little wear, and a lot of my riding has been on trails that are not very kind to tires. My scrambler only has little 22" Zillas on the back but they are still awsome in the slop. My buddy is running 26" Zillas on his Outlander 800 and likes them just as much as I like mine. After putting a couple hundred miles on his he has said that as long as they ar emade he has no intention of going with any other tire. His also show very little wear at all. I must say that for a semi aggressive tire they ride amazingly smooth on trails. I would have to say that once at speed they ride just as smooth as the Terra Crosses that I used to have.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

they will be my next set. i havent heard any bad things about them yet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The only 1 complaint that I have, is that when we ride in the creek, they tend to dig a little too much... Very loose sandy/gravely bottom and RDWD's ML XTR's seem to do better in it than my zilla's, mainly b/c the XTR's arnt cut to dig like the zilla's. 

Here's some viral for ya..

Thats WoodButcher on his 29's, then me in the same hole, w/ 27x11" zilla's on all 4


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I have 27's for the trail....but If I get them again I am going with 28x10x12 all the way around next time.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you'da prolly made it alot easier had you gone first though


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yesterday said:


> you'da prolly made it alot easier had you gone first though


But then the video would be pointless, & I wouldn't be able to show how badass the zilla's are


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I love the Zilla's but they are a little soft for 6ply I've only had to make a few trial repairs from sticks!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

let er eat @ 1:39


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

650Brute said:


> let er eat @ 1:39


haha :rockn:


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Zikllas....Awsome in the Snow with the lift kit...*

Well after getting hit by a snow storm..and after 6 hours+ of snow shoveling and snow blowing,I got to take my Polaris 500 HO out and put it threw some beastly snow bogging with the Zillas on...it did pretty good,i was bogging it down alittle and pushing it Stalled it out once((amateur))it hooked up and away we went.....even the snow moblie boys were surprised when I tip the hill and they seen what was on the axles...Zilla's, they were impressed....wish i had pics, but the old lady stayed in the house.... MUDDIE49


----------



## Lances21 (Jan 3, 2010)

how close are zillas to there actual size im looking into a set of 28x10x12 all the way around


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

My 28's run about 1/2 inch short with 7 psi in them.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

mine were true when i measured but i had 15Psi in them so they might be a little short with normal psi


----------



## Lances21 (Jan 3, 2010)

does anyone have zillas on a 12inch rim


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

my nephew has a set of 28x10x12 front and 28x12x12 back and he loves them.


----------



## Lances21 (Jan 3, 2010)

do you know what the front 28x10x12 measures


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

not of the top of my head but i may be able to get him to measure them. i have to see if he is home.


----------

